# Susan Sarandon Calls The Pope A Nazi



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Where the fuck do these progresssive dbags get the nerve, I guess its open season on Catholics and Jews.

Actress Susan Sarandon called German pontiff Pope Benedict XVI a Nazi during a discussion session at the Hamptons Film Festival over the weekend.
Sarandon, who won an Academy Award for her role in the 1995 anti-death penalty film "Dead Man Walking," said she had sent a copy of the book on which the movie is based to the Pope.
"The last one. Not this Nazi one we have now," she reportedly told Newsday, and later repeated at the Ciroc vodka-sponsored panel.

A source tells Fox411.com that the crowd "didn't seem bothered" by Sarandon's words, and the discussion ended with the majority of the crowd praising her for everything from her work with UNICEF to her staunch support of Occupy Wall Street.
However, the Catholic League of America was quick to slam Sarandon for her "obscene" words.
"Susan Sarandon's ignorance is willful: those who have hatred in their veins are not interested in the truth. The fact is that Joseph Ratzinger (the Pope) was conscripted at the age of 14 into the Hitler Youth, along with every other young German boy. Unlike most of the other teenagers, Ratzinger refused to go to meetings, bringing economic hardship to his family. Moreover, unlike most of the others, he deserted at the first opportunity," the league's President William Donohue said in a statement. "Sarandon's comment is obscene. Sadly, it's what we've come to expect from her."
Political commentator and film critic Michael Medved was also dismayed by the Nazi accusation.
"Could Susan Sarandon be following a classic rule of public relations: When the world is increasingly ignoring you, try attacking the Pope? Why should anyone care what a fading Hollywood actress has to say about one of the most influential thinkers and religious leaders in the world?" Medved told Fox411.com. "Her denigration of Pope Benedict is particularly regrettable in light of this German pope's moving and eloquent efforts to come to terms the horrors of the Holocaust."
Sarandon also drew strong criticism from the Jewish community.
"Ms. Sarandon may have her differences with the Catholic Church, but that is no excuse for throwing around Nazi analogies. Such words are hateful, vindictive and only serve to diminish the true history and meaning of the Holocaust," The Anti-Defamation League (ADL), which fights anti-Semitism, said in a statement while also calling on Sarandon to issue an apology to the Catholic community.
Sarandon's Hollywood agent did not respond to a request for comment.
However, entertainment and political publicist, Angie Meyer, said the veteran actress's reputation is likely to suffer - at least temporarily - as a result of her controversial opinion.
"Sarandon's now positioned herself in an unwise position by insulting a large religious sector, who might otherwise pay to watch her movies," Meyer said ."Her outlandish words come as a huge liability to movie producers, and film financiers. There will be push back - she's stuck her foot too far down to fully recover, at least for the short term."
But in the long term, the outspoken actress's image could remain unchanged by her Nazi comment.
"Susan Sarandon has a reputation of saying things that are controversial. This statement is certainly right up there. But given her history I doubt it will harm her career," public relations expert Glenn Selig added. "While inflammatory and insulting to many, particularly Catholics, people know her as someone who speaks her mind. Being opinionated is part of what the public seems to like about her or choose to accept about her, even if they don't agree with her."


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

And that's why Andy Dufresne chose to take it in the ass rather than stay with her.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Just when you think this has-been couldn't be anymore of a piece of shit, she opens her mouth and proves us wrong again...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

These assclowns that drive around with a " coexist " bumper sticker on their Prius are the first ones to hurl the insults and im sick of it, im not going to be so pc to these people anymore.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Following his 14th birthday in 1941, Ratzinger was conscripted into the Hitler Youth-as membership was required by law for all 14-year-old German boys after December 1939[SUP][9][/SUP]-but was an unenthusiastic member who refused to attend meetings, according to his brother.[SUP][10][/SUP] In 1941, one of Ratzinger's cousins, a 14-year-old boy with Down syndrome, was taken away by the Nazi regime and killed during the Aktion T4 campaign of Nazi eugenics.[SUP][11][/SUP] In 1943, while still in seminary, he was drafted into the German anti-aircraft corps as Luftwaffenhelfer.[SUP][10][/SUP] Ratzinger then trained in the German infantry.[SUP][12][/SUP] As the Allied front drew closer to his post in 1945, he deserted back to his family's home in Traunstein after his unit had ceased to exist, just as American troops established their headquarters in the Ratzinger household.[SUP][13][/SUP] As a German soldier, he was put in a POW camp but was released a few months later at the end of the war in the summer of 1945.[SUP][13][/SUP] He reentered the seminary, along with his brother Georg, in November of that year.

From Wiki Pope Benedict XVI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

7costanza said:


> These assclowns that drive around with a " coexist " bumper sticker on their Prius are the first ones to hurl the insults and im sick of it, im not going to be so pc to these people anymore.


As far as I can tell in my month here you're NEVER "pc" 7. :wink_smile:


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

mtc said:


> So, she's a staunch supporter of the "Occupy" movement - so... let's do the dot connecting for them - the "Occupy" people can now be considered anti-Catholic and Anti-Semitic. Yup cuddle right up tight with them Obama and Patrick!! Nice and tight!!


Well I'm Irish and French....and am anti-Catholic but I get your point yeah. :wink_smile:

And can I be the first one to say it...can I? He's not a Nazi, just a pedophile! :redcarded:

Did I just get myself banned from MC?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Why would you be anti Catholic? Anti Catholic Church can understnd , I still haven't recovered from Father Osullivan touching my special purpose.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Susan Saranden, Hanoi Jane Fonda? What's the difference? In the end, the best and most appropriate comment was "Why should anyone care what a fading Hollywood actress has to say about one of the most influential thinkers and religious leaders in the world?" I would add that while her attempt at staying relevant is par for the course in Hollywierd, it's still pathetic.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Why would you be anti Catholic? Anti Catholic Church can understnd , I still haven't recovered from Father Osullivan touching my special purpose.


Good point 7. Anti Catholic Church, yes. Anti-Catholic, no.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Somebody's Dad said:


> Well I'm Irish and French....and am anti-Catholic but I get your point yeah. :wink_smile:
> 
> And can I be the first one to say it...can I? He's not a Nazi, just a pedophile! :redcarded:
> 
> Did I just get myself banned from MC?


Just as she throws out the word "Nazi" without basis, so do you with "pedophile". The Church may be at fault for wrongly handling the problem, but a pedophile commits a specific & horrible act. As Sheridan diminishes the term Nazi, so do you with pedophile. You have been a good masscops poster so far, why this derailment?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

MSP75 said:


> Just as she throws out the word "Nazi" without basis, so do you with "pedophile". The Church may be at fault for wrongly handling the problem, but a pedophile commits a specific & horrible act. As Sheridan diminishes the term Nazi, so do you with pedophile. You have been a good masscops poster so far, why this derailment?


Well, another good point MSP. I have a strong personal distaste for the Catholic Church, with a personal history to support it. That sometimes derails common sense, as it did here.

The Church hierarchy (including the Pope), imho, enables pedophiles. But you're right that it's falsely accusatory to call the Pope one himself. My bad.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't edit my old posts so just wanted to say to all, sorry if I was out of line here. I was typing before thinking and didn't intend to offend anyone.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Cunt


----------

